# Escambia Striper Battle on Video



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

My first attempt at a video, I hope you enjoy it. Got the striper on a Gulp Jerkshad and caught the action on a chest mounted GoPro.

thanks, AP

https://youtu.be/HbsxkjmUXKI


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on a nice striper!

I couldn't help but get a little irritated watching the lack of cooperation from your partner, though. A simple bump left or right with the trolling motor would have been nice.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Ah, he's a great fishing partner and probably wasn't moving the boat because he was being careful not to cut the line with the TM. That area is full of snags too so it was a little dicey.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, your buddy sucks as a fishing partner. Not moving the boat and just moving your line over his head. Glad you landed the fish!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome catch! Did you sight cast him?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Great video. Nice fish. Have agree with the others about your partner.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

He's an awesome fishing partner and a great friend, so on that point I have to disagree. We have caught a lot of big fish together and he definitely knows when to move and when not to move the boat. Trust me.

Thank you for the compliments on the video!

AP


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

chaps said:


> Awesome catch! Did you sight cast him?


I wish. They are so much easier to catch when they're pushing bait. This fish was on a drop off. This time of year, I catch them on drop offs or up on the flat adjacent to a drop off. Good fun, but they will definitely test your gear.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

BADASS man!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nothing wrong w/that one.
great eating size.
thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice fish! I want to catch a true striper over there, so far all I have gotten are the hybrids.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work!!!! They are a blast!!!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> Nice fish! I want to catch a true striper over there, so far all I have gotten are the hybrids.


Not a bad problem to have 🖒

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice striper! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks everybody. I hope to hit Blackwater and Yellow rivers too, in the hope of catching one over 20 pounds. I may have hit that mark in years' past, but never had a scale with me to be sure.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great catch and video!


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

timjb83 said:


> Nice striper!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Hey Tim, How big is the striper in your avatar? It looks like a monster! AP


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

The Real Amarillo Palmira said:


> Hey Tim, How big is the striper in your avatar? It looks like a monster! AP


It was a rickety scale I weighed her on.. 

Length 35.5"
Girth 23"
Weight 20 lbs

Chasing a 30 lber this year









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Good Lord! That's a nice one Tim. thanks for the reply and the pic. AP


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice video. Awesome catch. Didn't really see much there as far as drastic error on the front man's role. Did his job netting and making sure the line was free from the TM. 

Were you actively working the bait, or is it a sitting bait? 
Were you at that spot just looking for striper, or just inshore fishing and got lucky? I've yet to land a striper, and would like to get one this year, so any tips are appreciated.


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

Speedo: I'm hunting them as well. PM sent.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

nice supposedly caught stripper

I didn't see enough evidence to prove you actualley caught a fish (kindof looked like something in the net possibley a fish). 

your vid was cutoff at the best part where a normal fisherman holds up the actualle caught fish for posing purposes.
besides the foul language (younguns) nice first vid.

STB


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

oh shut up steve, its more real than your monster catfish


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

OK I desevre that comment however when I boat that monster catfish and his days are #ed I'll have posing evidence.
STB


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

TRAP - very nice fish and a good FIRST video.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> TRAP - very nice fish and a good FIRST video.


One upper 🤣

You got into any good ones yet DE? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

timjb83 said:


> One upper 🤣
> 
> You got into any good ones yet DE?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Heck, I've been on the water only once since last May!!!! Been gone a lot this past Summer and Fall. I'm about to start fishing again shortly. That Striper TRAP just caught is giving me tge fever!!!

And you???


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Heck, I've been on the water only once since last May!!!! Been gone a lot this past Summer and Fall. I'm about to start fishing again shortly. That Striper TRAP just caught is giving me tge fever!!!
> 
> And you???


I've went a few times, but not as much as I've wanted too.. biggest so far went 10#. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

